# An analogy



## Medic38572 (Sep 1, 2006)

An analogy

Women are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. Most men don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they sometimes take the apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easier to get. 

The apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right man to come along, the one who is brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree. 

Now men.... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Men are like a fine wine. They begin as grapes, and it's up to women to stomp the crap out of them until they turn into something acceptable to have dinner with.


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ouch.:glare: 

Jeff


----------



## dross (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah but we can still pee standing up, and don't give me anything about us peeing on the seat. I've cleaned enough womens bathrooms in my life to know that you girl pee on the seat too.


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 4, 2006)

Haha, I know im gonna have somebody here kick me but that sounds about right. lol.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 4, 2006)

LOL.

I teach on a floor with all females.  I lifted the seat to use the restroom, and then the seat got permanently stuck in the semi-up-semi-down position.  They now hate me


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 4, 2006)

MMiz said:


> LOL.
> 
> I teach on a floor with all females.  I lifted the seat to use the restroom, and then the seat got permanently stuck in the semi-up-semi-down position.  They now hate me



Hahaha!!! That's one of the funniest things I've heard all day. Well, if your gonna get a group of women to hate you, that sure is one swell way to do it!


----------



## fyrdog (Sep 7, 2006)

I told my wife I was like wine, I would get better with age. She locked me in the basement.


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 7, 2006)

fyrdog said:


> I told my wife I was like wine, I would get better with age. She locked me in the basement.



You wouldn't happen to still be there would you? :unsure:


----------

